# Barco Color Saturation



## anatorian (Oct 5, 2013)

I have a barco clm r10+ running along either side of a panasonic 3 chip screen.

I am looking for a way to increase the color saturation of the barco to get closer to the panasonic. Obviously a single chip can never match the 3 chip, but I would like to get the color as close as possible.

With the CLM, the saturation option under the image menu is disabled. We are projecting analog RGBHV at the native resolution.

Are the any other color controls that I am missing? The data color vibrancy option (under the timing menu) is enabled.

Thanks


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 5, 2013)

Unfortunately, I think you will have an easier time matching the Panasonic to the Barco than vice versa. Color on the single chip can be limited due to the color wheel. Depending on the construction of the wheel, you can get richer colors, but this is the variation of model to model.


----------

